# para mi novia y yo/mí/para mí



## Agró

Hola. Al leer esta consulta (pinchar aquí), me he quedado pensando que hay algo que no funciona: 'yo' debería cambiar a 'mí' tras preposición.

_Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y yo*_.

Me gustaría que eligierais la mejor de entre las siguientes soluciones o que aportéis otras posibles:

a) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mí y mi novia*_. (descortés, ¿no?)
b) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y mí*_. (puag)
c) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y para mí*_. (esta es la que más me convence pero exige duplicar la preposición)
d)_ Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y yo*_. (esta es la solución original, que yo daría como incorrecta)

Gracias.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Sin duda la c).

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> Hola. Al leer esta consulta (pinchar aquí), me he quedado pensando que hay algo que no funciona: 'yo' debería cambiar a 'mí' tras preposición.
> 
> _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y yo*_.
> 
> Me gustaría que eligierais la mejor de entre las siguientes soluciones o que aportéis otras posibles:
> 
> a) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mí y mi novia*_. (descortés, ¿no?)
> b) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y mí*_. (puag)
> c) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y para mí*_. (esta es la que más me convence pero exige duplicar la preposición)
> d)_ Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y yo*_. (esta es la solución original, que yo daría como incorrecta)
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Me gustaría que eligierais la mejor de entre las siguientes soluciones o que aportéis otras posibles:
> 
> a) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mí y mi novia*_. (descortés, ¿no?)
> b) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y mí*_. (puag)
> c) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y para mí*_. (esta es la que más me convence pero exige duplicar la preposición)
> d)_ Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y yo*_. (esta es la solución original, que yo daría como incorrecta)


Otra posible:
_Estoy buscando la casa ideal para nosotros: mi novia y yo._


----------



## clares3

Hola
Estoy de acuerdo con lo dicho por Pacoaladroque Y Pinairun pero me pregunto si habrá alguna forma de no duplicar la preposición
Ni "yo" ni "mí" funcionan, desde luego. "Para nosotros" exige el oyente saber que somos mi novia y yo; si lo dijera de otra forma también duplicaría (para ella y para mí). 
Seguro que la señora RAEL tiene una página dedicada al asunto pero yo soy muy malo buscando. Socorro.


----------



## jorgema

Calambur said:


> Otra posible:
> _Estoy buscando la casa ideal para nosotros: mi novia y yo._


 
Buena manera de evitar el problema. La repetición de la preposición podría dar a entender que estoy buscando casas separadas, la ideal para mi novia y la ideal para mí.
Creo que en principio yo hubiera dicho "para mi novia y yo" (mi novia y yo = nosotros). Definitivamente, nunca usaría* mí* en seguida de la conjunción.


----------



## kreiner

Pues, a riesgo de ser descortés, yo preferiría la a), por simplicidad lingüística.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aparte de que me crucé con Calambur, que siempre es un placer, en otro hilo acabo de ver que pasa igual con la preposición "con". Si digo que desde un idioma a otro hay problemas con la hache y con las uves y las bes no tengo más remedio que duplicar la preposición. ¿Será algo general? Pensad: os voy a pegar a tí, a tí y a tí (señalando con el dedo sucesivamente); primero gire al sur y luego al este. Siempre se duplica. O casi siempre.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La C sin duda.

No encuentro ninguna forma de no duplicar el para.

La única forma sería decir la verdad, o sea,
Estoy buscando una casa que de una puñetera vez le guste a mi novia.


----------



## Lexinauta

*Estoy en contra de todos.* 
No cabe duda de que, en general, son más correctas las oraciones 
con la preposición repetida.
Pero, en este caso, *si se considera* 'mi novia y yo' *como un sintagma*
*desaparece el problema*.
Lo cual nos permitiría decir:
'El perro saldrá a pasear *con mi novia y yo*.'
'Todos están de acuerdo, *excepto mi novia y yo*.'
_Etc._


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo sin duda también usaría la c).
Respecto a lo que dice lexinauta, diría:
'El perro saldrá a pasear *con mi novia y conmigo*.'
'Todos están de acuerdo, *excepto mi novia y yo*.'


----------



## cbrena

Me quedo con la *c)* y la duplicación de la preposición: *para mi novia y para mí*.

La *a)* es más descortés, pero también necesitaría la duplicación de la preposición: *para mí y para mi novia. *¿No os parece?


----------



## estido

Me imagino que el propósito de buscar la casa ideal es vivir en ella, ¿verdad? Si es así, podría decirse:

*Estoy buscando la casa ideal para vivir con mi novia.*
Al menos, así sonaría correcto en mi país. Creo que en otros países utilizan el verbo "mudar" para referirse a lo mismo:
Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mudarme con mi novia.
Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mudarnos con mi novia.

¿Funcionan?


----------



## clares3

estido said:


> Me imagino que el propósito de buscar la casa ideal es vivir en ella, ¿verdad? Si es así, podría decirse:
> 
> *Estoy buscando la casa ideal para vivir con mi novia.*
> Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mudarme con mi novia.
> ¿Funcionan?


Para mí y para mi gato esta es la mejor propuesta.


----------



## Pinairun

estido said:


> Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mudarme con mi novia.
> Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mudarnos con mi novia.
> 
> ¿Funcionan?


 
Por aquí, la última no.


----------



## Darojas

Agró said:


> Hola. Al leer esta consulta (pinchar aquí), me he quedado pensando que hay algo que no funciona: 'yo' debería cambiar a 'mí' tras preposición.
> 
> _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y yo*_.
> 
> Me gustaría que eligierais la mejor de entre las siguientes soluciones o que aportéis otras posibles:
> 
> a) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mí y mi novia*_. (descortés, ¿no?)
> b) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y mí*_. (puag)
> c) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y para mí*_. (esta es la que más me convence pero exige duplicar la preposición)
> d)_ Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y yo*_. (esta es la solución original, que yo daría como incorrecta)
> 
> Gracias.



La C está bien y no le veo ningún problema a la D. ¿Para quién es la casa? Para ella y yo.


----------



## Bloodsun

La *C*: _para mi novia y para mí_.

La *A*, además de descortés (el burro por delante), tiene el mismo problema que la *B*: les falta la preposición. La *B* está mal mal mal, irrescatable.

No estoy segura de que la *D* sea incorrecta, pero sin duda no la diría. _Mi novia y yo_, como sintagma, podría formar parte del sujeto de una oración, pero no ser complemento circunstancial del predicado. (Me parece a mí)

De las otras opciones, me quedo con la de Estido: _Estoy buscando la casa ideal para vivir con mi novia._ O con la de Calambur: _Estoy buscando la casa ideal para nosotros: mi novia y yo._


Saludos.


----------



## Matedulce

_c) Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mi novia y para mí. (esta es la que más me convence pero exige duplicar la preposición)
d) Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mi novia y yo. (esta es la solución original, que yo daría como incorrecta)_


Jamás la c) , ya que se entiende como que está buscando dos casas diferentes, una para tu novia y otra para ti.

Concuerdo con las sugerencias de Bloodson.


----------



## Namarne

Yo también optaría por la *c*, por lo que ya se ha dicho. 

Saludos.


----------



## der_Einzelkämpfer

¿Por qué os parece descortés la opción a?


----------



## Canela Mad

der_Einzelkämpfer said:


> ¿Por qué os parece descortés la opción a?



Porque en castellano se considera descortés que el hablante se mencione a sí mismo en primer lugar. Es lo típico que cuando eres pequeño tus padres te corrigen diciendo: "y el burro por delante...".


----------



## Estopa

der_Einzelkämpfer said:


> ¿Por qué os parece descortés la opción a?


 
Porque se considera de mala educación que el hablante se nombre primero Suele aludirse a un dicho cuando alguien lo hace: "El burro delante, para que no se espante". 

Tú y yo (No "yo y tú")
Mis amigos y yo (No "yo y mis amigos").
Mi novia y yo (No "yo y mi novia") 

Etc...

Edit: Se me ha adelantado Canela.


----------



## Namarne

der_Einzelkämpfer said:


> ¿Por qué os parece descortés la opción a?


Porque en las enumeraciones de personas en las que uno mismo está incluido, se recomienda por cortesía colocarse el último: 
_Iremos a la fiesta mi novia, mi hermano y yo. _
Es como si fueras a entrar a un sitio y cedieras el paso a los demás.  (No sería de buena educación entrar tú el primero). 


Bloodsun said:


> (el burro por delante)


...para que no se espante. 


Estopa said:


> Edit: Se me ha adelantado Canela.


Y a mí.


----------



## der_Einzelkämpfer

Canela Mad said:


> Porque en castellano se considera descortés que el hablante se mencione a sí mismo en primer lugar. Es lo típico que cuando eres pequeño tus padres te corrigen diciendo: "y el burro por delante...".



Claro, era mi condición de angloparlante nativo lo que me impedía ver algo que resulta tan obvio para vosotros.


----------



## Calambur

Matedulce said:


> _c) Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mi novia y para mí. (esta es la que más me convence pero exige duplicar la preposición)
> d) Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mi novia y yo. (esta es la solución original, que yo daría como incorrecta)_
> 
> 
> Jamás la c) , ya que se entiende como que está buscando dos casas diferentes, una para tu novia y otra para ti.
> 
> Concuerdo con las sugerencias de Bloodson.


No te entiendo.
Primero decís que la c) es la que más te convence, y luego decís "Jamás la c),...etc.".

¿Qué es lo que querés decir? O ¿a qué "otra" c) te estás refiriendo, que no me doy cuenta?


----------



## Matedulce

Lamento la confusión.
No soy yo quien ha dicho "esta es la que más me convence", sino la persona que consultó.
Está en cursiva porque es una cita de su texto.
(Convengo en que está mal presentada la cita y eso te causó la confusión).
Disculpa.


----------



## Calambur

¡Ah!, ok. Gracias por la aclaración.
Cuando quieras citar lo que otro dice, pulsá el botón que *Quote* (aparecerá la cita tal cual en el cuadro donde se escriben los mensajes) y a continuación o arriba de la cita, podés agregar tus comentarios.


----------



## myheadphones2

Este hilo me parece tan interesante, ya que yo también me quedo con muchas dudas sobre el uso de los pronombres preposicionales que incluyen mí o ti además de otra persona.  

Consideren otros ejemplos:

A1. Se los di a ti y a tu papá.
A2. Se los di a ti y tu papá.
A3. Te los di a ti y a tu papá.
A4. Te los di a ti y se los di a tu papá.

O... 

B1. Mis papás nos quieren mucho a mi hermana y yo.
B2. Mis papás nos quieren mucho a mi hermana y a mí.
B3. Mis papás me quieren mucho a mí y a mi hermana.
B4. ¿U hasta otra combinación....?

¡Gracias por tus comentarios!


----------



## ACQM

Creo que las opciones elegantes siempre pasan por duplicar la preposición y sobre el verbo puedes elegir.

A2 La veo bien, aunque en España sería "Os los di a ti y a tu padre" o "Se los di a usted y a su padre"
Yo pondría una A5: "Os los di a tu padre y a ti"
A3 Creo que es muy natural, aunque depende de la situación.

B2 es la mejor sin duda
B3 Le pasa como a A3, puede ser en el lenguaje hablado en el que no redactas con antelación. Por escrito es descortés, otra vez el burro delante.


----------



## Erreconerre

Agró said:


> Hola. Al leer esta consulta (pinchar aquí), me he quedado pensando que hay algo que no funciona: 'yo' debería cambiar a 'mí' tras preposición.
> 
> _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y yo*_.
> 
> Me gustaría que eligierais la mejor de entre las siguientes soluciones o que aportéis otras posibles:
> 
> a) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mí y mi novia*_. (descortés, ¿no?)
> b) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y mí*_. (puag)
> c) _Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y para mí*_. (esta es la que más me convence pero exige duplicar la preposición)
> d)_ Estoy buscando la casa ideal *para mi novia y yo*_. (esta es la solución original, que yo daría como incorrecta)
> 
> Gracias.



Yo me inclinaría por la a). Y en este caso no tiene nada de descortés. 
El hecho de que la primera persona vaya antes en el orden de las personas gramaticales no es necesariamente descortés; puede, incluso, ser lo más cortés. Y en este caso lo es.
Si de cortesía se trata, desde mi punto de vista es más descortés la c).


----------



## Erreconerre

Canela Mad said:


> Porque en castellano se considera descortés que el hablante se mencione a sí mismo en primer lugar. Es lo típico que cuando eres pequeño tus padres te corrigen diciendo: "y el burro por delante...".



Depende de lo que se diga. El burro por delante puede ser una muestra de gran cortesía.
Pongamos ejemplos.
Si yo digo que *Yo y María somos inteligentes*, desde luego que es menos cortés que decir _*María y yo somos inteligentes. *_En este caso lo más cortés es dejar la primera persona en segundo lugar, o sea, María y yo somos inteligentes.

Pero si yo digo que _*María y yo somos un par de ignorantes*_, ¿qué tiene de cortés mencionar antes a María? Lo más cortés es decir que *Yo y María somos un par de ignorantes*. Es decir, lo más amable es el burro por delante.

Yo y Juan nos equivocamos, es más cortés que Juan y yo nos equivocamos. 
Yo y Pedro no tenemos un solo centavo... etc.


----------



## Erreconerre

der_Einzelkämpfer said:


> ¿Por qué os parece descortés la opción a?



No es descortés, sino la más cortés de todas. Porque estoy reconociendo que soy el primero en carecer de la casa ideal.


----------



## ampurdan

"Para mi novia y yo" creo que es claramente incorrecta. "Yo" es pronombre personal fuerte que solo tiene la función de sujeto, no puede estar en una frase introducida por preposición, aunque de por medio tenga otro grupo. A riesgo de resultar repetitivo, optaría "para mi novia y para mí".


----------



## torrebruno

No entiendo nada de este hilo, no sé que os habrá hecho el pobre _yo_. Considero perfecta la cuarta frase originalmente planteada. Lo veo mejor con otro ejemplo.
Si en vez de mi novia y yo, nos vamos a vivir a la casa toda la familia política, tendré que enumerarlos, ¿no? Y no tengo por qué repetir el _para_: "Es la casa perfecta para mi novia, mi suegro, su cuñado, el gato y *yo*". Pues ya está. Como tenemos la suerte de ir a vivir solamente ella y yo, "es la casa perfecta para mi novia y *yo*".


----------



## ampurdan

Hazlo al revés, quita a todos los demás. ¿Dirías "para yo"?


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Yo creo correcto:
Para mi novia y yo.
Para mi novia y para mí.
Para mí y para mi novia.
Para mí y mi novia.


----------



## janlu314

En efecto, es de buena educación ceder el paso.
Pero hay algún caso en que hay que ser valiente y dar un paso al frente.
Una madre puede decir en algún caso ‘¡Yo y mis hijos!’ para salir en su defensa.

El caso d) "Estoy buscando la casa ideal para mi novia y yo".
Sería este: "Yo estoy buscando la casa ideal para mi novia y yo". (Sin ser del todo incorrecto, quizá sea tanto ‘yo’ lo que moleste, pues da la sensación de que el egocéntrico ‘yo’ va tanto por delante como por detrás. 

En el caso que nos ocupa, optaría también por "para mi novia y para mí" por gusto personal y sin descartar otras. Distinto sería "para vivir mi novia y yo" el primer 'yo' ya no afecta al verbo vivir.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

_Para mi novia y para mí_ es la que más me gusta. Yo, por lo menos, no entendería que se trata de dos casas diferentes. Si ese fuera el caso, esperaría que el hablante se encargara de eliminar la posibilidad de un malentendido: estoy buscando dos casas, una para mi novia y otra para mí. Rancho aparte, como le decimos en mi tierra. Y la novia, pintada al óleo. Muy cómoda en su casa, mientras que el pobre otario, dale que te dale, gastando suela en visitas a inmobiliarias.


----------



## duvija

Curiosidad: Si alguien dice:
"Estoy buscando casas para mi novia y para mí" ¿queda bien claro que no van a vivir juntos?


----------



## Bark

der_Einzelkämpfer said:


> ¿Por qué os parece descortés la opción a?



Porque el hablante siempre se coloca al final de la lista de personas. Se dice "Tú y yo nos vamos de viaje", nunca "Yo y tú...". Al igual que se dice "Estábamos Pepe, Juan, Pedro y yo".

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## torrebruno

ampurdan said:


> Hazlo al revés, quita a todos los demás. ¿Dirías "para yo"?



Yo no discuto que no se pueda decir "...para mi novia, mi suegro, mi  cuñado que está divorciado, el gato y para mí", sino que se le está  negando el pan y la sal a una construcción donde el _yo _actúa como sustantivo más y último de la retahíla. Y que además me parece más corta y cómoda de decir. Aunque los únicos sustantivos de la relación sean mi _novia _y _yo_.


----------



## amanarma

Hola 
(supongo que  der_Einzelkämpfer ya habrá resuelto la duda... pero por si acaso)
Nombrarse a sí mismo cuando se debe nombrar también a otra persona, parece resaltar tu propia importancia en desdoro de la otra persona; en castellano, en muchas ocasiones no se tiene por qué utilizar el sujeto y esto hace que llame más la atención cuando se hace. 
De pequeños nos repiten para aprender "el burro delante para que no se espante." refrán al que hace referencia Bloodsun.
saludos con años de diferencia...


----------

